# A few recent flies



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

I have been busy on the vise lately. Here are a few recent flies.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice flies....


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

very sweet.....!!


----------



## cheshirekev (Nov 3, 2010)

Sic! Talented looking stuff


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Nice flies! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Talented work there. Good job!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, those are awesome. I would love to flip that first one on the river...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the crab and shirmp patterns


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

You're the man Bill!!!! I'll be contacting you with an order soon


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful Flies !! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

Snobbler said:


> You're the man Bill!!!! I'll be contacting you with an order soon


Thanks! If you do, please do it through my email. [email protected]


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

WOW!! Beautiful work. Is the frogs eye a sticker?


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Amazing ties! I'm just glad patterns don't have to look like art (like your pattern's) to catch a fish, or I'd be in trouble :yes:!!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Like that crab and frog. are the bodies carved from Balsa or foam and coated with clearcoat or expoxy?


----------



## blaminack (Apr 24, 2009)

The crab and frog are foam with the epoxy over it, and the eyes are from Frog Eyes from Deer Creek. Thanks ya'll.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool thanks, Your flies are very good.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*#3 and #7 ought to be winners.*

Heck, I'd eat 7 myself. About anything ought to eat it too. I think #3 will be a Snook and big Trout killer.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Very nice work! You should put some in a frame for display purposes - and carry around to retail places if really interested in selling higher #s. ...but expect a price drop, as they'll want to sell them for 2x what they pay you, in order to turn a profit. Or, keep the HIGH quality (and reputation) and sell to individuals.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

They're Sweet !!!!

Robin


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you sir!....Fine Flies, delivered quickly !!!


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

Man your flies look great! I would pay to see a video on how you tied that shrimp and the squid ( squid on the photo bucket website) they look great! I have been tying some flies myself but they arnt near as good as yours and just bought a saltwater setup to try in the gulf ( el cheapo orvis encounter 8 wt). You are very talented!


----------

